# '06 SEMA Rabbit Hops Into C2Motorsports



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

As some of you knew, Volkswagen of America sent the '06 SEMA Rabbit to us a couple of weeks ago in order to get it ready for the '08 Show Season.








Press Release here: http://www.c2motorsports.net/press_012908.asp
The first step was to install our C2 2.5L FI Fueling Kit which consists of larger injectors, and C2 Software. Not changing anything else on the car, we put it on the dyno.
235whp
303wtq
Are we confident in our software? Confident enough to drive the car to the SFL GTG this weekend in Miami......Est. ~1511 miles ONE WAY











_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:22 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

sweet and cant wait to see it


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: '06 SEMA Rabbit Hops Into C2Motorsports (C2Motorsports)*

Did you do a baseline dyno of it to see what it was putting down before?


----------



## vw oldfart (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: '06 SEMA Rabbit Hops Into C2Motorsports (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*

So basically Neuspeed didn't know how to tune the turbo pieces they put on the SEMA Thunderbunny Concept and VWoA had to send it to C2 to make it right?
Aaron and Co. and Neuspeed just need to hang it up already and realize the rest of the VW tuner market has passed them by.
Nice job Chris and Co!


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: '06 SEMA Rabbit Hops Into C2Motorsports (vw oldfart)*

C2 is great but so is Neuspeed.
C2 is just making the car faster for the 2008 season.
I think there was a baseline dyno in the Eurotuner article when the car was released back in 2006. Or you can always check with Neuspeed. They built the original car.


_Modified by andres16V at 12:14 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## Hondakiller95 (Nov 11, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Hondakiller95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hondakiller95* »_nice ride


its even better in person


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Yes it was. I got to see it at the Chicago Auto Show last year next to the GTI-R. I was way more into the Thunder Bunny........still am.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Any more pictures of it?


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

Here are the PR photos:
























I think its pretty cool that neuspeed would have the guts to tackle the 2.5L 1st. Say what you want, there is always something special about a tuner company that can take a new power train (back in early 2006), and build up a car that can go through the autoshow cicuit, and then get beat on all year long like it was stolen.
Congrats Neuspeed boys, you should be proud of your work, and we should all be proud of guys like Neuspeed, ABD, Autotech who are still around after all these years.


----------



## vw oldfart (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (autoxdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxdriver* »_I think its pretty cool that neuspeed would have the guts to tackle the 2.5L 1st. Say what you want, there is always something special about a tuner company that can take a new power train (back in early 2006), and build up a car that can go through the autoshow cicuit, and then get beat on all year long like it was stolen.

Yeah, because it takes talent to build something "that can go through the autoshow circuit"? The design center in California did the exterior and interior work if you're referring to how the car looks. Neuspeed just did the mechanicals. The car didn't run right at the GTI Challenge and it hasn't run right since. Ask the Primedia people that drove it and all the other subsequent people that rode in it.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (vw oldfart)*

Please, please, PLEASE get some video of it while it's in the shop. I'd love to hear a properly tuned 2.5 for once.


----------

